# IVF - how many amps menupor to one water



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
Im sure I recently saw a post about mixing menopur but I may have imagined it!
I had my injection training last week and the nurse told me to mix 6 powders with one bottle of saline and use it as one injection - has anyone else mixed this amount - Im worried because Im sure Ive read somewhere that this concentration of powder hurts more.
Can anyone help
julie


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Julie,

I can only go by my experience, one time i was using 5 powder to 1 water, it depends on how your follies are growing.

I never had any pain, you might not either.
Where are you injecting, i injected at the top of my leg.
No Problems.

Take Care

Susan x


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Julie
I'm at the ARGC and they advised a maximum of 3 menopur to one water, so it might be worth checking with the clinic again to see if you can double up the solution if you're not feeling comfortable with that density.

I'm an absolute coward when it comes to injections  so much so I was in tears as they were talking me through how to do them. To give you a tip, find a flabby bit of skin (near the top of your thigh, or the outside of your tummy - at least 2 inches to the side of your belly button and down a bit,) squeeze it really hard and put the needle in. as you are squeezing it. Try to breathe in deeply as you inject as this helps.

The menopur needles are very fine (30g 1/2 - with a yellow head) so they are v. gentle - and I have to say the solution going in didn't hurt me one bit. (I won't even go abroad if I have to have a vaccination I'm that bad! ) So I was in shock that it was ok. 

Anyway best of luck and hope it works out for you.

Wendyxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi There Julie,

I will also be injecting 450 iu of Menopur - 6 powders to one water - starting tonight. The nurse assured me that one water is all that's needed. I did 300 iu last time (4 powders) and didn't respond well so I'm on a higher dose this time. 

Good Luck with your stimming

Ginger xx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Julie,

I have been told it's okay to mix 4 powders of Menopur to 1 ampule of water. I will be starting tomorrow. I would check with your clinic if you are still not happy.

Good Luck.

Debbie.


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I'm due to start injecting tomorrow night if all goes well tomorrow morning at the hospital and I've got to mix 5 powders of menopur to 1 water. 

Are you using an Auto-injector?

I found the best place to inject was just below my belly button as when I tried in my tight I tensed my muscle up and it hurt like hell!!

Take care & good luck

Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

sorry meant thigh not tight!! God it's these drugs!!!

xxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

Good luck with the Jabs i was told max 5 bottles to 1 amp of solution i was increased part way through my stims and was told to do 3 in 1 and do 2 sepearte injections 

best of luck 

Mini xx


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi all
Im on day 4 of 2ww so all the injections are over for me at the moment.
I was on 3 powders to 1 water and I injected into my tummy about 2 inches away from my belly button. It was fine until about day 8 then my tummy was really firm and it was hard to pinch an inch (or 2).It was quite sore but the clinic had told me that you can freeze your tummy with an ice cube ( top tip )and inject slowly.
I only used this method for the HCG injection and it worked great.
Good luck to you all
sarah


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi julie,
I injected 6 amps of menopur to one water for my 1st 2 days & it was fine,didn't hurt i promise ......i injected in my tummy as i found it much better than in my leg,everyone is different though!!
I found that after the initial getting used to stabbing myself a quick dart like action was by far the best & didn't hurt at all.

Good luck with your treatment Julie,i hope your dreams come true...... 

luv
juel xx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your suggestions ladies!
Dont know what I will do without you 
As Im on the short protocol I need to inject burserilin and menopur 

the nurse told me to put the burserilin in my thigh and the menopur in my belly - is it ok to inject burserilin into belly as well?

Im really worried about injecting into my thigh as I dont have a lot of fat there! Its all on my belly!

Tammy - I cant find an auto injector that will fit the CARE syringes - I would love to use one! I know what you mean about tensing up - I dont think I could tense my stomach muscles if I tried!
Im due to start on saturday and havent been able to even look at the needles since injection training last week - Im going to have to sort myself out quick!


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I have a spare auto-injector that I can send to you if you like, I'm not sure what syringes it takes but I can double check tonight and let you know tomorrow.

Let me know if you want me to send it to you in the post.

Take care
Tammy


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Macaroni

Please don't stress about injecting in the thighs. The skin there is tougher than you think and it was much easier for me to do it there - it was much less sensitive than the tummy and I'm only a skinny thing (4ft 11 - under 8 stone)

As for the injector gun - give it a go if you like, but I found that the needle was much more gentle.  

Check to see if your needles are the same as mine were (on the back they should say 30G 1/2) - if so, you really don't feel it. If they're not that thickness, then perhaps you can order them in time?

All the v. best. Hope it goes well for you.
Wendyx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 

Checked the size of the needles Wendy! 
The burserilin ones are all in one (orange) and are 28Gx1/2 
The menopur ones are disposible (yellow) and are 25Gx 5/8
they are made by tyco healthcare and are called kendall monoject
I know what you mean about the auto injector - Ive got 2 diff types (which dont fit) and they look as if they really do fire it in dont they! ouch!!!

Tammy thanks so much for the auto injector offer but the clinic have told me that there isnt one that will fit these needles - Ive already tried 2 different types and no luck 
will try jabbing in thigh and belly and see which hurts the less!
thanks again for the replies
julie


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again Julie,

I used menopur & was told that you couldn't use an auto-injector with it hence not being able to get one to fit...sorry!!!!!

I did short protocol too & was told that i could do both jabs in my tummy which i did & it was fine i just did them on different sides of my bellybutton.

Honestly darlin you'll be fine,just try to think of the jabs as being a really +ve thing which will help you get your dream ,easy said i know but it helped me do them...my hypnotist also told me to keep my mouth very moist whilst doing them......it's supposed to help generally with pain relief.....i can honestly say mine didn't hurt me,as i said before once you've got the hang of them just try doing a short sharp dart action,i found it much better if done quickly. 

Good luck & if i can help further regards short protocol or anything please IM me & i'll help if i can,
luv
juel xx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Juel

Presumably different clinics have different preferences...but there is an autoinjector for Menopur for the specific needles I had - as I was provided with one by ARGC. I think it was the same make as the Menopur. But it looked so bulky and harsh that I didn't use it in the end.

This gun fitted the 30g needles I mentioned above. 
ps. the make of these syringes was 'BD Plastipak' (1ml) needle and BD Microlance 3 needles. So if it is a trauma you could try sourcing the above from a chemist as they are the tiniest needles that exist.  I have also used them for the trigger too.

Julie - hope that stabbing without the gun goes ok - as I'm convinced thats the gentlest option. Let me know how you get on. All the best,

Wendyx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

HI girls 
Thanks for all your replies and suggestions
Well Im on day 3 and so far so good!
1st injection was Sat evening - just couldnt bring meself to sitck it in so asked DH to get something cold to numb my leg 
He came back from the freezer with a little tub of - mushy peas!!
Well it did the trick it was just the right size and I took a deep breath put the needle in and didnt feel a thing!
Last night was a bit tricker as had to do menopur as well - Dh had to mix the potion as my hands were shaking too much - Used the trusty mushy peas and went for it - menopur did sting a bit going in and I felt a bit faint after the 2 of them! (I know Im such a wus sorry!)
felt a bit shaky all night and went to bed early to watch Madison County - lovely film!
Must admit have a funny headache today (but I am still getting through a cold) and have felt one or two waves of nausea
Im so proud of DH - hes a complete needle phobic (all 6ft and 17 stone of him!) and is supervising the administration of drugs and mushy pea application - he just has to look away when the needle goes in!
Between us we are doing ok 
love 
julie


----------

